# The Future



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Remember that the nicest thing about the future is that it always starts tomorrow. and the seat belts are not as confining as wheelchairs





Furthermore, how come it takes a little time for a child who is afraid of the dark to become a teenager who wants to stay out all night.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Your getting very philosophical nowadays crazy lady.

MHS…Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't think so. She hasn't moved on from the crazy bit yet.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

Positive encouragement will help with the recovery don't you think. :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi MHS...Rob & Dave. I think I'm beyond help, anyway, it's fun being 'Crazy Lady


Babs.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

*You're* beyond help?

It's Rob that's delusional. He's taking on Texas now.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-107858.html#107858

Dave


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Dave, I remember that thread when It was live, I didn't understand it then, and I still don't. I thought I was crazy, what was that all about? I think I'll go in a darkened room and take more medication.


Babs.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

1) Does Texas look like Texas' avatar? Like hell he does. Many were fooled (wishful thinking). 

2) Rob agrees. 

3) So Rob does a Texas ......

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I thought Rob's avatar was another Simpson at first...........Jessica  


:lol: Dave :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Crazylady, have you any spare medication, I need some right now. :? :? :lol: :lol:



> 1) Does Texas look like Texas' avatar? Like hell he does. Many were fooled (wishful thinking).
> 
> 2) Rob agrees.
> 
> ...


Dave, I'm confused????????...
:? 

Dave M & D, that would have been too clever for me  (Jessica Simpson, why didn't I think of that)this lady is famous though in her own way.

Had quite an impression on me when I was young, and that never normally happens, so thought she deserved her pride of place here.

MHS...Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Maybe I need the medication. I suppose I should have suspected something was amiss when I feel sane but the rest of the world seems mad .....

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Never mind Dave, recognising you have a problem is half way to the cure. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS…Rob


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Just to put things in the right prospective, the avatar I have displayed is of me. ( Crazy lady). Let's face it, who else would lay claim to it.




Babs.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It is appreciated 

I find these alter egos confusing. I don't want to end up looking stunned at a rally saying "Bbbbbbbbb....but, Robin, your're a, a, a, ..... BLOKE!"

Dave


----------

